# "Q" Talks about memories with the Suns



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

> “We had a great group of guys,” Richardson recalled. “I don’t think I’ve ever seen a team that had that much talent and what I’d call selfless talent. All of us sacrificed and it was all about just us winning. There wasn’t any selfishness in that group. That’s what made it so fun. We all hung out together off the court, so it was fun.”
> 
> As for this season’s Suns team, Richardson feels they have an opportunity to win the club’s first NBA title.
> 
> “I think they’re just as good as anybody,” he admitted. “As long as they have Steve (Nash), Shawn (Marion) and STAT (Amaré Stoudemire) healthy, anything can happen. You put basically anybody out there with those three guys and they’re going to be unbelievable.”



LINK


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That's interesting because I always felt he played selfishly and the only reason he had a good season is because D'Antoni gave him the green light and said he didn't have to play defense.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

HKF said:


> That's interesting because I always felt he played selfishly and the only reason he had a good season is because D'Antoni gave him the green light and said he didn't have to play defense.





I don't think any Suns fans thought he was selfish.
He was our beloved chucker. We took him for what he was.

But yeah, he did have a great year because of what you
already stated.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I loved Q and i still do. i didn't mind him jacking up all those 3's because there was something about him, although he did launch all those threes, he is a good guy and a good teammate. Ahh the good old days of Q. I think that was my favorite team of all time, our 04-05 suns.


----------

